# TableTop fan into animatronic!



## Terra

Ooh, terrific idea! Easy and cheap. Thanks for posting it


----------



## a.alderson1014

A vid!

http://www.youtube.com/user/AldersonMaze?feature=mhum


----------



## bobzilla

Great job on that !


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Niiiiiice!


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

Very cool!


----------



## Terror Tom

Very nice work.


----------



## Poison Patty

Thanks so much for posting this! This looks great and may even be one I can do. I luckly have the stuff to do it with and am going to finally try my hand at making one. Your pictures really help, I am new at all this and needless to say looking at how things are put together make a huge difference.
Thanks again!


----------



## a.alderson1014

Poison Patty said:


> Thanks so much for posting this! This looks great and may even be one I can do. I luckly have the stuff to do it with and am going to finally try my hand at making one. Your pictures really help, I am new at all this and needless to say looking at how things are put together make a huge difference.
> Thanks again!


Hey, that's great! I am new here and I really love the way everyone helps each other out here. Glad to see that even I can be helpful!

I hope you have fun with it, and be sure to post your pics!


----------



## jlb307

great prop! I'm surprised you don't have issues with the motor heat. I know a couple of people who did this, and they had to shut it off a little each hour to keep from overheating it. I guess the only thing keep the motors cool was the fan blades!


----------



## alucard

That's a great idea. Really like the eyes melting out of the head, too cool!


----------



## CobhamManor

I'm using this idea! It's a very easy way to create movement for lots of things!


----------



## a.alderson1014

TrailofTerror said:


> I'm using this idea! It's a very easy way to create movement for lots of things!


That's great! Be sure to post pics or vids of all your different uses!


----------



## OctART

Hey,
new to the boards , I've burnt fan out motors but maybe if the housing was removed and enough of a wire cage .HEY I just thought if you try to set up a motion sensor to trip the fan on ...You may have some luck ! 
I'm going to try the fan head AGAIN !!!

Donovan


----------



## Screaming Demons

On a side note: I've made faces out of the round screens that you took off. Bent some of the wires where I thought appropriate, covered it with cheesecloth and monster mud, stuck a hood over it and I had a larger than life creature. I came up with this one time when a fan burned out and I disassembled it to throw it away. I hated tossing those covers, so I came up with a use for them.

Everything is still packed away so I'll see if I can find some photos.


----------



## Dark lord

Unfortunately the blades do help to keep the motor cool, Some have cut down the blades to keep some air moving & didn't cover too much of the fan.


----------



## FarmerChad

Had a thought. You could use one of those "vertical" fans. The tall ones that have everything self contained. Put a head on it, drape it with a sheet and voila, you have a ghost like being with a billowing sheet.


----------



## beggars alley

I have burnt out a couple motors myself and even built the cage to try and get more air circulation. Maybe if someone tried to use the motor to turn the torso and be mounted lower,say on the hip region, havng the upper body turning instead of just the head? There would be less heat stored in the larger torso space. IDK.


----------



## scubaspook

Thought I would let you know that you video dosen't work anymore. Also I had the same problems with burning out motors until I descided to hook them to a motion sensor so now they have the same effect but dont have to run all the time. There is a video on youtube of someone putting the motor on the torso instead of the head. this year before school homedepot had these fans for about $5 so I picked up three of them.


----------



## Crunch

What it supposed to be? All I see is a fan wrapped in chicken wire? :S


----------



## a.alderson1014

Crunch said:


> What it supposed to be? All I see is a fan wrapped in chicken wire? :S


Try the link now. Had some reshuffling to do on YouTube.


----------



## bl00d

I really like this im going to use it two ideas i have, make my zombie doctor move his head and arm, and do the toxic garbage can guy aswell but i will make it a fountain of him spitting up toxic waste =]


----------



## korigirl

scubaspook said:


> Thought I would let you know that you video dosen't work anymore. Also I had the same problems with burning out motors until I descided to hook them to a motion sensor so now they have the same effect but dont have to run all the time. There is a video on youtube of someone putting the motor on the torso instead of the head. this year before school homedepot had these fans for about $5 so I picked up three of them.


Where do you get motion sensors and how do you set it up?


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

That's a great and affordable idea. I might just try that.


----------



## arrg

Do you mind if I ask what kind of dog you have? I have a mutt and I'm trying to figure out his 2 breeds. He looks a lot like your dog.


----------



## a.alderson1014

arrg said:


> Do you mind if I ask what kind of dog you have? I have a mutt and I'm trying to figure out his 2 breeds. He looks a lot like your dog.


Sure. The dog in the video is called a Basenji. It's an African dog that has no ability to bark. The thing is, this kind of dog doesn't breed with anything other then other basenjis. I'm assuming the basic structure of your mutt is similar and possibly has a slightly coiled tail? There are a few other breeds that have that trait (tightly coiled, not just "loopy"). Check the AKC's main page.


----------



## arrg

He doesn't have the coiled tail and whines more than barks but still does bark. Let me see if I can show a picture of him on here.


----------



## arrg

Here we go check this out, it's the only pic I have of him onlinie right now. 

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs362.snc4/44557_10150240240475444_838025443_14418472_3809496_n.jpg


----------



## a.alderson1014

arrg said:


> Here we go check this out, it's the only pic I have of him onlinie right now.
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs362.snc4/44557_10150240240475444_838025443_14418472_3809496_n.jpg


Very cute dog! Looks like part beagle, part hunting group dog (most likely some kind of pointer) that is based on the spotting on his chest and feet, and, depending on his overall size, part chihuahua. Also, what kind of personality/habits does he display? Finding things under the couch? Tracking reflections across the room? Hunting flying bugs?


----------



## Bruja

amazing idea ty


----------



## arrg

a.alderson1014 said:


> Very cute dog! Looks like part beagle, part hunting group dog (most likely some kind of pointer) that is based on the spotting on his chest and feet, and, depending on his overall size, part chihuahua. Also, what kind of personality/habits does he display? Finding things under the couch? Tracking reflections across the room? Hunting flying bugs?


He's not a small dog he's about 75lbs, someone told me he looks like he can be part red heeler and something but they have thick hair so I don't know. He does hunt bugs, but no problem with mirrors, or hiding under things. I'm thinking he needs a blood test if I want to be really sure.


----------



## GoolGaul

Cool Prop. A buddy just gave me a fan. 

Cool dog too. 

Basenji?


----------



## cinemafreak

Damn clever


----------



## Sharonr3106

Hi I put a similiar idea on my thread where I made a moving pirate from a fan, but one of the guys on here advised that the fan won't keep working without the actual fan blades on as it is them that keep the motor cool. He said he has tried this and didnt keep working for very long. I've put the video of what I made below but I am going to go with what the guy said and put my fan blades back on and the front cage


----------



## natstar07

On my must do list for 2016.. will use for years to come..thanks


----------

